# Female apisto looking after fry from outside floating container



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the cutest thing I've seen in a bit. I removed the fry because they get eaten in the tank. I left a few with the Mom so as not to stress her more than necessary. She stayed with them for a couple of days until they disappeared, and then she discovered the floating container on the other side of the tank. Since then she's been looking after them from outside the container. Somehow she seems to know they are hers. They seem to know too, as many of them follow her as she patrols around the box. Very cute.


----------

